# Ranita's Heavenly Angel



## mkennels

Very sad news. Angel my new show dog that I just posted on here last week has passed away today at 7:57 A.M. She is at Virginia Tech right now to see what she died from. She was only here for 7 days she came here Oct 6 and died Oct 15. Please be very cautious of her (I can give name if you PM), she is not being a responsible breeder. She sold me a sick dog and claims she didn't. The dog was at her vet Oct 5 to see if she had manage which I also talked to the vet over the phone and that is all he did was a scraping to see if she had mange which she didn't. But she went down here very fast and my on vet was shocked in how fast she died. She was my dream dog in a female, great build, pedigree and she was so her name, Angel. I am now talking to the IL Attorney General's Office about this and I will be contacting the BBB of IL for (name withheld) is also a boarding kennel. I am just wanting to warn anyone about this.


----------



## k9sarneko

Oh my goodness, I am so sorry! That is crazy that a dog would come from the breeder and die within a week. That is just too sad. I do not blame you at all for talking to different agencies about legal action. A dog just shouldn't die like that. I know that it will not take away the pain of losing you new baby but maybe it would help stop other people and animals from suffering the same experience. Run free sweet Angel, you may only have been with your mom for a short time but it is obvious you were loved.


----------



## mkennels

That is my goal, it hurts but I hate to see others get hurt as well, I have been looking at her for 6 mths and just able to get her now and then this happened. I been looking at females for a long time and she was what I myself was looking for in a female she was also going to be my last. But she is now pain free and can run with the best of them I will do what I can in her name. thanks


----------



## DianaM

I'm very sorry for your loss. Keep in mind that it is very possible that she and her vet believed that Angel was healthy. Some cancers won't show up on the radar at all until just before the dog passes.







Wait to see the necropsy results. I hope the breeder works with you on this.

Rest in peace, Angel.


----------



## doggiedad

sorry to hear about your dog. stay strong, get the facts and make the right decisions for you and Angel.


----------



## marksmom3

I remember her picture, and she was a beautiful young dog. I'm sorry for your loss. RIP Angel.


----------



## mkennels

by what I can tell she hasn't been to a vet (said she was ofa prelimb but I don't believe it now) and the vet she did go to only did a skin scraping for mange for I talked to them myself on the phone he did nothing else. 

thanks


----------



## LuvourGSDs

sweet pretty Angel. She is running free with our Golden that went to the bridge yesterday.









I remember seeing her awesome pic & she was beautiful.









So sorry about your loss & nice you are warning people.









It's been a sad start to Oct. for many dog owners on this board.


----------



## RebelGSD

I am so sorry for your loss, she was a gorgeous puppy and she certainly did not look sick in that picture. It is scary how quickly it can happen. I think it is good that you are trying to find out what was wrong with her. I don't get it that the vet who did the skin scrape did not notice anything wrong with her. How was she transported to you? Did you get to take her to your vet? What symptoms did she have? Sorry for all the questions, but it is scary that a young and seemingly healthy dog can go so fast.

RIP little Angel, you'll be in good company at the Bridge with all the wonderful dogs that left us too soon.


----------



## mkennels

way my vet talked she had to been sick when I got her, that is why he had me take her to virginia tech for they could do a much better job in finding out what happen than he could and faster as well. She seemed fine when she came but quite, she never made a sound here and so loving, wanting attention. she quite eating first and had the runs which turned into water then the next day she started throwing up and we took her to the vet at 8 am he didn't see any signs of parvo but 2 whipworm eggs, her vitals he said sounded good but she was only 59 lbs and I did everything I could to get her to eat, drink I thought she was going to get better for she started to eat on her own but yesterday morning I watched her take her last breathes which was so hard it still is I havn't slept for I can't get that image out of my mind 

thanks to everyone that has replied, if anyone has any ideas to get the breeder to pay please tell me.


----------



## VSellar

OMG Janet, I am so sorry. Please let us know what they find.


----------



## CherryCola

I'm so sorry for your loss







It's always hard losing them no matter how long we've had them.







Angel.


----------



## mkennels

thanks, it has been hard on me but I am doing what I can it is so sad that the breeder is still blaming me for her death, she didn't get into anything, always on a leash or kennel (glad I didn't just put her with my pack I have now) I didn't do anything, for me I wouldn't spend $1000 and then kill her makes no sense at all, I got her for a purpose and now I have to start all over again, took 6 mths to find angel who knows how long it will take this time when I am ready


----------



## mkennels

This is what Virginia Tech called and told me so far:
We found hemorrhage throughout the small intestine. 
It looks like parvovirus infection, but I will not know for sure until I
look at the tissues microscopically.


----------



## littledmc17

That is horrible
I am so sorry, She was a cutie
at least you got to show her love! not that it makes the situation
any better.


----------



## mkennels

Found out she died of Parvo of the intestine. I have talked to several vets and did research, she came here from her breeder infected by what the vets has said. 7-10 days from day infected to start showing signs, just sad

I am now waiting to hear from the breeder on what she is going to do, I have requested a refund not a pup back since I don't want a puppy I paid for an adult dog. I will let you know how this turns out.


----------



## Barb E

Parvo at a year? Isn't that unusual?

I'm so sorry for your loss, I know you had high hopes for this youngster


----------



## RebelGSD

I am so sorry for your loss, this is very tragic. Parvo incubation time is 4-14 days, she may have picked something up during transport. What was her puppy vaccination shedule - obviously she was not adequately protected. I am surprised that she got such a severe case of parvo though.

Poor baby. RIP beutiful Angel and say hello to the others who left us too soon.


----------



## mkennels

she only had 2 parvo puppy shots that was 2 wks apart her last set of shots and worming was dec 2007


----------



## GSDTrain

I am so sorry to hear about your loss.

RIP Angel


----------

